# Fracino CLA2E 2 group pressure valve sprays water



## garbar (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello there to all coffee lovers....I bought a lovely Fracino 2 group Classic machine from a lady in Scotland. It is a 2012 model CLA2E.

When I connect it to the mains it fills up perfectly but then the moment it is full it starts spraying water out of the top steam pressure valve. It stops when I either close the water feed or if I open the steam wand.

Could anyone be so kind to tell me the problem? Am I doing something wrong?

Thank you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The machine has a fault, are you good with diy electronics and fault finding on espresso machines?


----------



## garbar (Jul 9, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> The machine has a fault, are you good with diy electronics and fault finding on espresso machines?


I can try....do you know what might be the problem?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

garbar said:


> I can try....do you know what might be the problem?


Well it's slightly difficult to interpret your post. The various statements are incomplete and open to interpretation.....you need to be very precise for decent remote diagnostics, other wise people will say it's this or that and you will end up with random activities to fix the problem. Each clarification I have asked, is because there's a number of different faults or fault combinations it can be (at least 4).



> When I connect it to the mains it fills up perfectly


Does it fill up without being switched on, or do you switch it on and then the pump runs to fill it? (I'm assuming it's plumbed you mean the water mains, or do you mean the electric mains)?



> but then the moment it is full it starts spraying water out of the top steam pressure valve


.

Do you mean the safety valve on top of the boiler viewed when you remove the cover? (I also assume the machine is not even warm when it does this)



> It stops when I either close the water feed or if I open the steam wand.


Again I assume it's plumbed so would expect it to stop when you close the water feed...*BUT is the pump still running? (assuming the pump ran in the first place)*

*
*If you open the steam wand does it stop because water is pissing out of the steam wand now and not the safety valve, or does the pump stop running?

*Also what's the steam pressure gauge saying all this time?*


----------



## garbar (Jul 9, 2017)

When I turn the mains water on it fills the tank without being switched on...

Then when it is full it push out on the top main safety valve. If I shut the mains water it stops


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Try changing the autofill solenoid valve, or inspect and check the installed one, if you know how.


----------



## garbar (Jul 9, 2017)

Good morning....could you perhaps give me advice how to check this? Is this the probe on the top?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

garbar said:


> Good morning....could you perhaps give me advice how to check this? Is this the probe on the top?


no, it's the solenoid valve, will have electric wires connected to it

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=solenoid+valve+coffee+machine


----------

